# Ankona Cayenne



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

kirk said:


> I am looking for a reasonable chart plotter combo for the cayenne. Anyone have thoughts on Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro? Trying to keep the console as clean as possible.


I think that you'll find the 5" screen size a bit tough to see. It's kind of like HP, you never seem to have enough. I'd go at least 7" and possibly higher if you can find the room on the console.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

kirk said:


> I am looking for a reasonable chart plotter combo for the cayenne. Anyone have thoughts on Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro? Trying to keep the console as clean as possible.


The console design on that rig appears to not be conceived for use with any GPS. For a new modern skiff, I am surprised they designed it that way. Barely any room on it all so when you say want to keep it clean it seems it would be hard to clutter up as there is little room to put anything on it. If you mount directly via a gimbal to the console as I have seen in some photos, a 9" unit will fit but its behind the wheel and much less accessible to your hand and view than it should be so it does not look like it was conceived with the notion that you would put anything on it. If you have to have that console design, I would go with an adjustable mount that will allow the unit to be up and over the wheel and much easier to get to. The footprint to the console is about 4". If you do that you could put a 12" unit up there and have plenty of viewing options. I never recommend anything less than 9" screen . 5" screen is way too small.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm using the Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 3, I cant imagine using a smaller GPS honestly. I don't think it clutters the console at all.

Lou


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

I put a 942xs garmin on a ram mount on my cayenne. It works pretty good for me I don't have any issues with the steering wheel or the throttle being in the way


----------

